# Cricket Match Ticket



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

Hope you all are doing well.
I have one cricket match ticket between Pakistan & Indian on 23rd October 2022 At Melbourne Stadium. Please contact me if someone need match ticket. 

Regards.


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

SimonFoxMiller said:


> oh yes)) judging by the fights that have already taken place, this is an excellent offer)) Is there anyone who wants to?)


Yes, please let me know if someone needs a match ticket. Cricket match between Pakistan & India at Melbourne on 23rd Oct 2022. It would be a big rivalry match I wish I could watch but I can't. Thank you very much Simon for highlighting my words.


----------

